# Full out symptom rant



## Thancock760 (Jul 29, 2015)

So, symptoms are not new to any of us, but because I don't have a lot of people to talk with them about, I thought I would list out all the symptoms and things I have going on and see if others would list theirs. When reading online, you get a lot of generalization of symptoms, but I am curious about the other personal and lesser mentioned symptoms that people are having, even if it is not a typical symptom or necessarily directly related to hashimoto's/hypothyroidism. Care to participate? I am just curious if my maladies line up with others'.

Issues I have had or do have:

Hair loss, eyebrows and head hair- alopecia like at times
Dry skin
Puffy eyes 
Runny eyes
Puffy face
Swellings of hands sometimes ankles etc.
Forgetful- tasks, words, appointments, names- you name it
Sinusitis- surgery last year maxillary and ethmoid reduce turbinates
Messed up libido- low, some, none- no particular order
Itchy 
Depression- severe when levels are off
Anxiety- severe when levels are off
Social issues- lIkely from the two listed above items - hermit like and withdrawn
Back pain- general
Lumbar pain, possible degeneration/herniation- being treated for three years, several steroid injections
Leg and arm pain, numbness,tingling- not diabetes, am checked
Permanent numbs spot on wit foot by outer toes
Facial pains- shooing like
TMJ- according to ent and dentist
Stiff feeling at times
Moody- weepy, irritated, short
Pms. Had uterine ablation cause menses were so bad
Crawly skin
Cold intolerance
Heat intolerance at times
Night sweats
Swollen glands in neck
Extreme tiredness/fatigue during day- like nodding off at work
General lack of motivation to do anything at times
Photo sensitivity- not lupus- just got tested
Skin issues- not acne but weird bumps irritation etc, in any given place- usually neck, behind ears and lower jaw area
Chest always red and slightly rashy looking 
Heartburn
Stomach pains/aches
Weight loss issues (of course)
Dry heels
Stutter and speech stumbles at times

I think that is all I can think of off the top of my head. I am sure there are so many snore I will think of as people start posting. 
I am very interested to see what all you have been dealing with.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is spot on. I hope you take this list to your doctor! Every single symptom you listed could most certainly be attributable to thyroid disease.

Sending hugs,


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes; I have pretty much ALL of these symptoms now! May of 2015 (prior to TT) I had MAYBE 2 of them. Now I have all of them. HURRAY!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Time to put a positive perspective on your situation -

Your diseased thyroid is gone - yea!

You are in a "recalibration" phase post TT. It's going to get better over time. It could take months or years depending on who is dosing out your replacement med's. I went to 5 doctors post TT before finding one to properly dose me off FT-4 and FT-3 and have felt fantastic since adjusting to the addition of Cytomel to increase my FT-3.

Proper FT-4 and FT-3 levels are what will make you feel better and until you get your FT-3 up you will feel many hypo symptoms.

Good things are to come to you~~~


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Time to put a positive perspective on your situation -
> 
> Your diseased thyroid is gone - yea!
> 
> ...


I have Type 2 Diabetes now. I did not with the "diseased" thyroid. It may or may not resolve with being regulated. In the meantime- I am in severe pain every day which I NEVER had before. There are lots of things going on that never happened before my surgery. I am extremely fatigued, fat, tired, under eating, and now diabetic- so regardless of the "positive" spin of no thyroid- I have YEARs of this to look forward to. Sorry- Failing to see the bright side. Even with diseased thyroid I at least had a life. Its not getting better each day. Far from it. I have a few good days but mostly bad days. Many things are getting worse. If it were 'a little better' each day it may be tolerable and allow me to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Its not.
All those claims of "people who have problems after had the same problems before, its not the thyroid"...I bought that BS too. Its not true.

The number of times I have gone to the doctor prior to thyroid issues as an adult I can count on one hand.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I personally think the Type 2 diabetes diagnosis may be a bit premature with these thyroid labs.



> *07/21/2015: TSH: 4.360 (0.450-4500); Free T4: 1.51 (0.82-1.77); Free T3; 2.1 (2.0-4.4)*


TSH should be around 1, FT-4 should be between 1.3 and 1.54 and your FT-3 should be between 3.2 and 3.8.

Adding Cytomel will lower your TSH and raise your FT-3 which will make you feel better. It will also likely get your sugar under control and lower blood pressure, reduce body aches, help you lose weight, give you more energy. You should lower your T4 replacement slightly when you add Cytomel to prevent your FT-4 from going too high.

If you have not already ask to have your Ferritin and Vitamin D levels checked as well.

You had BIG FAT UGLY nodules that affected your thyroid function for some time - all this takes time to resolve but until you get on the proper replacement med's you will fell bad.

It took me 2 years post op to get ahead of bad doctors, keeping my hypo when I was Graves Hyper and also keeping me hypo post TT. Endo's are the worst as far as dosing replacement med's in my experiences.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yesterday was 4 years since I had a completion thyroidectomy. I had spells of up and down, a lot of down. A short time after the surgery, I broke my wrist , and had my gall bladder out with my lovely purple cast on. I overheard one of the OR staff refer to me as a train wreck. I really thought I had been sent for..the only bright spot was I was no longer a raving lunatic because of mood swings.

I kind of thought , okay, surgery's over; I am going to be okay; better than okay. Those doctors will put me on the correct medicine and life will be great. Yeah, right. I didn't realize I was going to have to fight (advocate) every step of the way to get back to feeling human. Thank goodness for the folks here or I would have been lost.

Little by little, your life will get better. It takes some time to tweak the meds. I had heard 18 months for everything to get righted around, it took me longer. I am not sure if it was my age, or that I'd been sick for a long time, or I am a late bloomer. It took a long time to find out I do not convert to T3 well, even taking T3 my levels are on the low end but my body seems to feel that is great. What ever it was, I am really glad it happened.

Your levels are still finding the right place, it is no wonder you feel like crap. I am really sorry for all that you are going through right now but I don't think you will feel like this forever.


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

I was far better off with the nodule in; for sure. Mentally and physically.

As I stated. My endocrinologist wants me to try 6 weeks at the increased dose before considering Cytomel. He has been pretty good so far, so I am willing to try I. I have 5 more weeks to go on the higher dose (just been one week on 137 today)

Besides the diabetes and having to test my blood sugar SIX TIMES A DAY.

I'm suicidal. Its AWESOME to talk yourself out of just wanting to die. Now, keep in mind I had ZERO NONE NADA mental health issues prior.

Its wonderful to physically feel like SHIT and mentally just want to die EVERY DAY.

So you tell me why I should be glad my thyroid is out?
PRE TT My TSH shot up to 27 and my thyroid levels were HYPO and I had NONE of these symptoms other than fatigue and vague sadness but not depression.

The endocrinologist says the Diabetes MAY be reversed when my levels normalize. It may not. IRONIC how >40# ago, on a crappier diet with a lot less exercise my blood sugar was on the low side of normal no matter what. The ONLY difference is no thyroid. I'm 45# lighter, eating a healthy diet, and exercising every day + 10,000 steps.

My weight loss is reversing (I'm gaining). I have diabetes. I fell like I want to kill myself (I won't because the logical side of me knows this is crazy).

So yeah, the diseased thyroid was better than this.
Will it get better??

Time will tell. 5 more weeks until next bloodwork. In the meantime, I have the stress (and pain) of dealing with being a diabetic.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wonder what caused your TSH to spike like that. I am really sorry that you are not feeling well and way worse than before.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your doctor is missing a key point.

Your FT-3 is too low - you don't need an increase in T4 medication. You will continue to suffer until the low FT-3 is addressed.

It is unfortunate that we as thyroid patients have to fight to be properly medicated and feel intimidated when dealing with our highly educated doctors.

They are not LIVING IT, we ARE , therefore WE need to FIGHT for what's best for US.

If you are suicidal - go to a mental health professional.


----------



## VFRgrl (Feb 15, 2015)

webster2 said:


> I wonder what caused your TSH to spike like that. I am really sorry that you are not feeling well and way worse than before.


That was prior to TT on the methimazole. My levels were all over on Methimazole. Like I said, prior to the TT, even with extremely hypo levels I never felt this crappy.


----------

